# I need an amber jar source



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2011)

I use 4 & 8oz amber jars (plastic) with black ribbed lids, standard, not sqat. Does anyone have a good source other than WSP?


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you check out bayousome?  SKS?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2011)

bayousome has the sqauts & SKS uses the smooth lids. I may phone SKS & see if I can't get them there.


----------



## Genny (Mar 3, 2011)

containerandpackaging.com has plastic amber jars

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/it ... item=J052A

I'm not sure about the lids though.

Texasnaturalsupply.com has plastic amber jars, too.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 12, 2011)

Still looking for a source.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess these places charge a fee for orders under 50 jars? so I may as well go to wsp?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 25, 2011)

I just went through my bookmarks and only found 4 oz. amber with no lids. :cry:


----------



## bluevervain (Mar 31, 2011)

Have you tried www.sunburstbottle.com  They have no minimums and lids are included (no extra charge for lids).  I've used them for glass and plastic jars, tiny cosmetic jars, amber bottles with droppers, roller ball vials...pretty much everything and have been overall happy.

Also www.specialtybottle.com has a lot of options. Good luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 31, 2011)

They do not carry amber jars. Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## PippiL (May 29, 2011)

check out specialty bottle, they have a great selection on plastic and glass jars, amber, blue, great prices and shipping....


----------

